# Fresh Produce



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey everyone!
I'm a food fanatic and really into the souk's that I have seen so much about. How is the fresh produce of the area? I'm assuming a TON of it is imported, what are your favourites to buy?

thanks everyone!

Jon


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

JonStewart87 said:


> Hey everyone!
> I'm a food fanatic and really into the souk's that I have seen so much about. How is the fresh produce of the area? I'm assuming a TON of it is imported, what are your favourites to buy?
> 
> thanks everyone!
> ...


You can buy just about anything fruit or vegetable you want, and yes much of it is imported, but far from all. There are organic farms in the UAE and a lot of produce in grown in this region. Local produce is usually much cheaper than imported so it makes financial sense to buy that too.

-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Visit the Fruit and Vegetable market at Al Aweer, incredibly cheap and great fun.


----------



## mo6891 (Jul 27, 2010)

To add to that... visit the Fish market right after Shindagha tunnel.... tons of seafood, as well as a massive fruit and Veggiemarket... and its supercheap, and fresh!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Exactly what I'm looking for.. thanks guys!


----------

